# UFC undisputed



## sengh (Aug 13, 2008)

anyone else buying it? looks good imo


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Played the demo and it does look awesome.


----------



## VXRdude (Apr 26, 2009)

Will be getting it demo is brillant


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

i'm getting it too, the demo is great.  graphics are much the same as fight night, which isnt a bad thing and the fighting is brutal


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

Played the demo, didn't like it as much as smackdown vs raw.


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

i will probably get this seems good like the fistin lol


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Played it on a PS3 through a 100" HD projectior - god the graphics are good

Ill defo be getting it


----------



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

pre ordered my copy, cant wait.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Pre-ordered the demo was a good laugh and don't normally like fighting games either but should good fun if we can set up a few DW UFC matches :thumb:


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

Same. demo is awsome. I will be there for the challenge. put um up boys


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

Got mine on preorder can't wait


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Yup I think a mate of mine pre-ordered it... so prolly will get it.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

If you guys want to fight add me. same as my profile name. ps3


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Arrived today pretty impressive so far but xbox live playing up a bit hopefully be okay soon:thumb:


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

if anybody wants to battle tonight. add me .Backzilla. will be on after 1930


----------



## Boydie (Mar 12, 2007)

Played the demo on the ps3 and quite liked it - might go down to game later today and see what I can trade in against it! :


----------



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

anyone want to have a battle tonight after 8? add me rjnorgate


----------



## Andy325 (Aug 14, 2008)

I think i hold a new world record for fastest knockout on UFC. in a lightweight bout my mate ran across the ring and i threw a flukey left hook. BANG first punch thrown K.O and i look to see the time on the final score card..round one..3 seconds !!! lol. i would love to see someone beat that!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Andy325 said:


> I think i hold a new world record for fastest knockout on UFC. in a lightweight bout my mate ran across the ring and i threw a flukey left hook. BANG first punch thrown K.O and i look to see the time on the final score card..round one..3 seconds !!! lol. i would love to see someone beat that!


I have a 6 second one! lol!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (May 14, 2009)

great game and just starting my career with my own character


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

i love the game but the amount of people that quit early when there getting a beating really annoys me .


----------



## Cardiff R33 (May 14, 2009)

DUBLIN HITMAN said:


> i love the game but the amount of people that quit early when there getting a beating really annoys me .


What online?


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

Cardiff R33 said:


> What online?


yeah if you do a ranked match and win people just got straight back to there dashboard , so it wont count as a loss for them and a win for you
,,


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Got it this Sunday after playing the demo hours upon hours.

Brock Lesnar is a bit of a beast although I thought the game would have included the infamous Kimbo (one of the bum fighters of a few years ago). 

I hadn't watched UFC for a few years so I am still trying to figure out who is good and who is not. The ratings helps a bit. 

I play with my brother so we are still trying to get to grips with moves (my brother has mastered a few submission moves whereas I've mastered how to knock him out in a few seconds when he comes charging at me).

GREAT GAME - one of the best I've ever played.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Someone done that too me, left me kinda shocked :lol:

Anyone else find this game laggy on live ? some times i cant even throw a punch.


Andy325 said:


> I think i hold a new world record for fastest knockout on UFC. in a lightweight bout my mate ran across the ring and i threw a flukey left hook. BANG first punch thrown K.O and i look to see the time on the final score card..round one..3 seconds !!! lol. i would love to see someone beat that!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Im bloody hating this game at the mo! In career im stuck against one dude who keeps submitting me with an arm bar! Aaaarrghh! I got out of 3 in one fight but he got me in the end!


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

Loved it and finished it on every weight class... Brilliant for just putting on and punishing your mates when they're round for a beer! 

Tys.


----------

